# Industry News: Nikon's Full Frame Mirrorless to Be Announced August 23, 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2018)

```
<p>Over the last 24 hours, a lot of leaks have come out showing Nikon’s new full frame mirrorless system with the rumored new “Z mount”.</p>
<p>Nikon Rumors has posted a ton of analysis from the teaser video and leaked images of the new system.</p>
<p>For all of the leaked images and analysis, <a href="https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/24/more-on-of-the-nikon-mirrorless-camera-teaser.aspx/">head over to Nikon Rumors</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 25, 2018)

Official announcement of development of FF MILC from Nikon:
https://photorumors.com/2018/07/25/nikon-officially-announces-the-development-of-a-new-next-generation-full-frame-mirrorless-camera/

https://www.dpreview.com/news/6307714457/nikon-announces-development-of-full-frame-mirrorless-system


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 25, 2018)

Canon will now need to do something to styme the heat generated by this Nikon announcement.
Let's hope it's soon.............

The huge new mount is also interesting, and I wonder why it's so big?
Are Nikon looking into MF?
Maybe it's for super wide angle lenses?

Interesting times.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

Nikon press release:


> July 25, 2018
> TOKYO - Nikon Corporation (Nikon) is pleased to announce the development of a *full-frame, Nikon FX-format, mirrorless camera* and NIKKOR lenses featuring a *new mount*.
> 
> The mirrorless camera and NIKKOR lenses that are in development have enabled the pursuit of a new dimension in optical performance, with the adoption of a new mount.


https://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/mirrorless-is-coming.page

Nikon mirrorless system is FF, not MF. they will not repeat Fuji's mistake. 

Nikon Z-mount is very wide ... as expected by myself and many others ... to allow for maximum freedom in lens design. Nikon will not repeat their 1957 F-mount mistake and Sony'S FE mount mistake of making it "too darn narrow". 

Z-Mount may appear even larger in the available pics than it really is, due to compact size of the camera body shown in teaser/leaked images. 

There will be a Nikon OEM adapter for legacy F-mount shards. Will be funny to see how they want to provide backwards functionality for all those older F-shard clunkers with mechanical shenanigans like aperture rings, levers, non EM aperture iris ... and the like. Luckily, Canon EF mount users are be spared from these issues. 

Canon will (have to) follow suit soon with a new native mount FF MILC system ... whether all fellow forum members believe it or not. Otherwise: DOOM and CAN-OCALYPSE! 

Overall, excellent news. Soon i will be able to choose my future mirrorless FF camera stills system from any of 3 vendors. Plus compact, decent, affordable AF lenses for it from additional vendors like Samyang and other third party makers. I like. A lot! 

End of *slap slap, mirror, sub-mirrors, separate AF-sensor, prism, moving mechanical parts, vibrations, noise, AF-MA and similar hassles* is in sight. Finally!


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

Nikon MILC will be *compact". Just what the doctor ordered. I like! Except that "un-elegant" 23mm nozzle up front or hollow tube space at rear of lens ... if confirmed. 







(c) Nikon mirrorless camera dimensions by L. Johnson (thanks!)
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/25/official-press-release-nikons-develops-the-next-generation-full-frame-mirrorless-camera.aspx/#ixzz5MFd89V9o


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

also noteworthy in Nikon press release: 



> Additionally, an F-Mount adapter is being developed that will enable the use *of a wide variety of F-Mount NIKKOR lenses *with the new camera.



it carefully is worded to NOT say "ALL" legacy F-shards will be usable ... 

Those old skool Nikonians will whimper. hehe. ;D


----------



## Kit. (Jul 25, 2018)

fullstop said:


> it carefully is worded to NOT say "ALL" legacy F-shards will be usable ...


This one will probably be not:

https://kenrockwell.com/nikon/7mm.htm


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

hehehe. The list of "not supported", "partially supported", "limited support", caveats and asterisk footnotes will be very long.


----------



## zim (Jul 25, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Nikon MILC will be *compact". Just what the doctor ordered. I like! Except that "un-elegant" 23mm nozzle up front or hollow tube space at rear of lens ... if confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good image, I'm liking the size (yes I scaled the image down so 17 is 17), nice big proper grip hopefully sensible spacing between controls and that viewfinder look really big. Really looking forward to having a hold of this thing!

Edit: interesting that the distance from the back of the camera (excluding viewfinder) to the start of the grip look to be about 68mm.
Is that about the same as a 6D?


----------



## denstore (Jul 25, 2018)

The answer to which F-mount lenses will be available is already in the text:

_This will work with the NIKKOR F mount lenses that are part of the Nikon *digital SLR* system_

So, the adapter will be for the lenses produced during the DSLR era, and not the ones for the SLRs. Probably only for the lenses with an internal AF motor, i.e. AF-i and AF-S lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Nikon MILC will be *compact". Just what the doctor ordered. I like! Except that "un-elegant" 23mm nozzle up front or hollow tube space at rear of lens ... if confirmed.


The camera might be compact, but with a lens, it will be the same size. It has the potential to be more compact by using a pancake lens, but the Canon "M" series is one that does very well at being compact, its hard to beat for that.

Since the "M" has been so popular, I look for a FF version of the M.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since the "M" has been so popular, I look for a FF version of the M.



exactly what I am asking for. Compact, decent, affordable camera and lenses. f/4 zooms and moderately fast pancake / prime lenses. As one of the options. No problem, if they also make larger, more expensive versions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2018)

Nikon't patented adapter, which is similar to the Sony unit with a pellicle mirror and built in autofocus motor which adapts the old motor drive lenses allows those older but still ubiquitous lenses to be used, but without the advantage of mirrorless. They use a expensive adaptor and have the focus errors that all phase detect cameras have.

Canon's DPAF looks to be a winner here, since it works with all EF lenses, and with 3rd party lenses as well. It gives those Sigma lenses with inaccurate autofocus a new life.


----------



## fullstop (Jul 25, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon's DPAF looks to be a winner here, since it works with all EF lenses, and with 3rd party lenses as well. It gives those Sigma lenses with inaccurate autofocus a new life.



agree with your observations, but isn't that irrespective of DP-AF? Any other version of on-sensor AF system would also do ... although DP-AF does have a number of [theoretical] advantages. 

In my view, it is all thanks to Canon's 1987 move to the *fully electronic* EF mount.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2018)

fullstop said:


> agree with your observations, but isn't that irrespective of DP-AF? Any other version of on-sensor AF system would also do ... although DP-AF does have a number of [theoretical] advantages.


I don't think that Canon uses any other version of on-sensor AF in their new sensors, so we don't know the limitations very well.


----------

